# Is this a colour change or something else?



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

My blue betta seems to be going through a colour change (I hope, cause I don't want it to be anything bad). About two weeks ago he got a white spot on his top fin. I thought that it was just a blown tail, which he gets from time to time, but now the whole upper edge of that fin is white, and the front edge of his bottom fin is also white. He's a tail biter, but there's no white on his tail. I've had him since May and this is the first time anything like this has happened.

Here's a pic from when I first got him...









And here's a pic from today...









Anybody able to tell if this is something other than a colour change?


----------



## Shawnc (Sep 13, 2010)

Mine is doing exactly the same thing. Exactly the same colouring too..... 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=51475 <-- might help a bit.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I think he's a marble! Marbles do that, they change colors a lot. I'm pretty sure he's fine, he's just color changing.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Why is his tail torn up? He could just be stressed and fading a bit from that.


----------



## tobi5 (Aug 12, 2010)

that happened with my betta fish, too! (his name is Tobi) and half of my betta's head turned white. but i learned a trick! if your betta's fin goes bright white, give it some food. that helps my little Tobi! good luck and i hope your betta gets better!


-Veronica


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks like a marble. Here's an article that explains the process: http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114

The tail looks like it's regrowing well enough--and stress won't cause bright white streaks and increased red wash, lol.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

My old boy Jasper was a blue betta like urs, and he started whitening a bit. His dorsal streaked white, then turned all white with pale..really pale blue streaks in it. He got a white saddle shaped on his back, and his upper lip turned white. And his dimples were more white then ever. He was soo cute but he did not stay long like that, he turned blue again.

Ur lucky marbles are cute!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Marbles constantly change. I love them because you never know what's coming next. I'm very excited aobut my current batch of baby bettas because some of their uncles are marbles and I hope I get a few


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Ajones108 said:


> Why is his tail torn up? He could just be stressed and fading a bit from that.


His tail is torn up because he keeps biting it off as soon as it gets long enough to reach. It used to be shorter, but it's growing back now (again).


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

His top fin went completely white with some red streaks in it, his tail and bottom fin have some white streaks, and his scales are turning a pale pinky/purple colour. But now his top fin is changing back to blue again. :-D 

Unfortunately, his tail finally got long enough to bite off again, so it's all raggedy. :-( *sigh*


----------

